# Excel melting Vallisneria?



## Swimnschools (Apr 14, 2015)

I removed the carbon from my filters to use ich attack(seems to be working). Does this make excel more effective? I've read excel will melt Vallisneria. Or I could have a deficiency don't have the proper test kits to tell. I haven't used any nutrients yet will flourish root tabs correct most deficiencies? The first picture is from a couple days ago I'll post new ones tonight? Temps are around 79°F
Ph 7.2
Ammonia 0
Nitrites. 10 or so
Nitrates 5-10 ppm
I guess my Gph could be a bit high total I have 510 Gph in my 29 gal. They aren't in direct flow of any pumps.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Vals have a tendency to melt when introduced to a new environment. I have seen many reports of excel melting vals. These usually come from people that dose the full water change amount. I suspect that if you used excel in smaller amounts and slowly raised the amount you dosed every week that the vals should handle excel fine.


----------



## Swimnschools (Apr 14, 2015)

I was always using it I've had the vals for about a month and a half they have tripled in size from when I got them. This is happening very quickly. I've lost almost half in just a few days.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Perhaps you need some substrate fertilization? Vals are heavy root feeders. What it's your substrate?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

I had some vals melt once upon adding Excel. They came right back better than before, even though all the existing growth died. I believe it is a matter of them adapting to it.


----------



## UpstateSCguy (Apr 26, 2011)

I have jungle Vals in my tank and use excel. I have never had a problem with it melting them. I started with 1 capful a day, and have recently increased it to 2 capfuls a day. Still no issues with melting. However, I do avoid dosing the large amount that Seachem recommends after water changes. Perhaps that's what causes a lot of these to melt?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

The large water change dose is useless, best to just do the same amount every day.


----------



## Beefy (Mar 6, 2015)

burr740 said:


> The large water change dose is useless, best to just do the same amount every day.


I disagree, the larger initial dose works fantastically for algae control.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

If you have a well balanced system then algae control won't be an issue. The prescribed daily dose will be sufficient.


----------



## Swimnschools (Apr 14, 2015)

I do the regular daily dose of excel. My substrate it seachem black sand I think it is basically inert? I have been using excel since day one (roughly 45 days ago) and I haven't had issues until I took the carbon out from my filters. Or it could just be coincidence and just got a deficiency the same time I removed the carbon. Will the flourish root tabs by seachem provide enough nutrients for my vals? What type of deficiency might this be? From what I've read seems like an iron deficiency. Some of my other plants have been losing the dark green color they once had. 
Picked up some flourish tabs hope it helps.


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Dec 12, 2014)

I dose 20 ml of glut every day in my 90 and my Val's have to be trimmed weekly, I have never seen them melt.


----------



## Swimnschools (Apr 14, 2015)

DevilDogDoc said:


> I dose 20 ml of glut every day in my 90 and my Val's have to be trimmed weekly, I have never seen them melt.


I wouldn't think it would be the excel either seeing as it's been fine for over a month . Hope the root tabs will help.


----------



## Beefy (Mar 6, 2015)

HDBenson said:


> If you have a well balanced system then algae control won't be an issue. The prescribed daily dose will be sufficient.


In a wonderful fantasy world where everybody gets everything right, and nothing ever goes wrong, and no mistakes are ever made, and there are no unavoidable lapses in maintenance, then I would agree with you.

In the real world however, the initial dose of Excel is very useful.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Beefy said:


> In a wonderful fantasy world where everybody gets everything right, and nothing ever goes wrong, and no mistakes are ever made, and there are no unavoidable lapses in maintenance, then I would agree with you.
> 
> In the real world however, the initial dose of Excel is very useful.


Okay bud, if it works for you then good for you!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Swimnschools said:


> I wouldn't think it would be the excel either seeing as it's been fine for over a month .


I agree. When mine melted it started almost immediately, from the tips down.


----------



## NativeMississippi_Studio (Jan 3, 2018)

*Could it be the Kordon Ich Attack?*

I have had almost the same experience with my vals as well as high mortalities in freshly planted dhg from tc. I dose the recommended daily amount of excel except only once/week. I've been treating for ich that seems to pop up every time I add a fish. After I saw the vals melt I backed off the Kordon ich attach and switched to Metroplex. The vals seemed to rebound a bit. After that I began treating with paraguard for a different ailment and they have melted again along with anacharis and some crypts this time. 

I have found conflicting information as to how safe metroplex and paraguard are for plants. All sources seem to say that Kordon Ich Attack is safe for plants.


----------

